# letrero luminoso



## elweoncabron (Nov 7, 2007)

hola a todos, soy estudiante de electronica y queria que me ayudaran en un trabajo que pretendo realizar.
El asunto es el siguiente, necesito hacer un letrero luminoso con 4 o 5 filas de led's (filas de distinto color) , las cuales estan detras de un vidrio que tiene escrita una palabra.

Ahora mi pregunta es, ¿como puedo hacer que se prenda una fila de led´s  y luego de 5 segundos se apague y se prenda la segunda fila de led´s y asi sucesivamente? . (en las imagenes aparece mas claro)

espero que halla quedado clara mi pregunta y ojala me ayuden, gracias.

PD: me contaron que se puede hacer con un lm555, si alguien tiene información seria de mucha ayuda.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 7, 2007)

aaaah ya. eso lo puedes hacer con un LM555 ,un 4017 y un puñado de diodos.


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 7, 2007)

Pues, tambien puedes utilitzar un pic para hacer eso


----------



## totung (Nov 7, 2007)

hey amigo cheka esto aqui esta el circuito del 555 y el 4017 funciona kreo kon kualquier tipo de LED 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15506.html

 8)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 7, 2007)

Para el bricolage

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/present.php?p=GPSClock-1
http://forum.hackedgadgets.com/viewtopic.php?t=1470

Aqui utilizan tiras de led de alta luminosidad.


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 8, 2007)

Con lo que estuve investigando llegue al circuito que aparece en la imagen.
Ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente. ¿Como hago o que vario para que los led´s rojos se prendan 5 segundos y se apaguen durante 15 segundos, y los led´s verdes se prendan durante 5 segundos una vez apagados los led´s rojos y se apaguen durante otros 15 segundos?. 
es decir -----5 segundos rojo, apagado 15 segundos.
 ------------------------------------- 5 segundos verdes,apagado 15 segundos.

cualquier respuesta sera de gran ayuda. gracias


----------



## JV (Nov 8, 2007)

Con ese circuito no puedes, o estan prendidos los verdes o estan prendidos los rojos. Para eso tienes que usar el circuito que proponen con un 555 ajustado en 5 segundos y un 4017, en la salida 1 colocas los rojos, en la 5 los verdes y reseteas con la 9.

Saludos.


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 9, 2007)

bueno esa es la idea 5 segundos los rojos, luego 5 segundos los verdes, pero cuando se apagan los rojos deben permanecer 15 segundos asi, lo mismo debe pasar con los verdes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2007)

Una idea

Con 4 osciladores 555 (Astable ciclo unos 20 Segundos) ligeramente diferentes entre si alimentas mediante resistencia y capacitor 4 MOS de potencia, en serie con estos MOS tus led.
Efecto:
La luz de los led se ira mezclando y recombinando permanentemente, generando los 4 colores mas todas las posibles mezclas de estos.


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 9, 2007)

Me gusto esa idea Fogonazo esta genial, haber si me la puedes explicar bien y mandar un dibujo de un circuito porfavor porque yo no entiendo mucho de electronica ni los terminos que ocupaste.
te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 9, 2007)

mmm la verdad que sip Fogonazo.  Tenés la razon. ademas lo podrias hacer que prendan de arriba hacia abajo y de abajo hacia arriba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2007)

Te describo 1, los otros 3 son iguales

El 555 genera una forma de onda cuadrada, esta unos 20 segundos a +12VCC y otros 20 segundos en 0VCC, cuado esta a + carga mediante un diodo y una resistencia (Unos 27K) un capacitor electrolitico de supongamos 10uF, cuando esta a cero VCC descarga ese mismo capacito mediante otra resistencia y otro diodo, (Esto es para conseguir distintos tiempos de encendido que de apagado.
Sobre el capacitor aparecera una tension que ira subiendo durante un tiempo y luego ira bajando esto a lo largo de unos 40 Segundos.
Esta tension a aplicas a la gate de un transistor tipo MOS (1A 100V) y en serie con este colocas tus led´s con sus correspondientes resistencias.
Como los 4 osciladores son ligeramente distintos en su frecuencia, a lo largo del tiempo se volveran aleatorios, produciendo distintas combinaciones de colores por suma de intensidades de los led´s.

Luego va esquema y otra idea


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2007)

Este es el esquema de 1 canal, es el bosquejo, NO un circuito definitivo, habra que ajustar tiempos y alguna que otra corriente.

La otra idea, mas estilo "Disco" 
Se puede confeccionar una matriz secuencial que prenda de derecha a izquierda, arriba abajo, etc. y alternando los colores


----------



## totung (Nov 9, 2007)

que tal fogonazo a mi tambien me intereso la idea pero no entendi como hacerlo


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 9, 2007)

esta muy buena esa idea pero complicada para mi prefiero hacerlo de la forma que estaba pensando antes y despues complicarme con eso. pero de la primera forma que pense no se como modificar los tiempos de cada uno.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2007)

A ver si la tercera es la vencida !
El 555 genera una frecuencia muy muy muy baja (Periodo 40 o 60 segundos)
La salida del 555 esta en alto 11,3 VCC se forma un circuto serie con D2 y la resistencia R3 que ira cargando al capacitor C3, el transistor "Lee" esta tension y varia su resistencia interna en funcion de esta, va aumentando la conduccion (Disminuyendo resistencia) y en consecuencia los led´s iran iluminando cada vez mas.
Cuando el 555 pase al semiciclo de 0VCC el ciclo de carga, se invierte, ahora sera de descarga a travez del diodo D1 y la resistencia R5 al ir disminuyendo la tension sobre el capacitor, tambien disminuye la conduccion del transistor (Aumenta resistencia) en consecuencia los led´s se iran debilitando.
Resumen: Con este unico circuito tendremos un sistema que ira aumentando su luminosidad y luego disminuyendo.
Si juntamos 4 circuitos similares con algunas pequeñas diferencias de valor, luego de un rato se creara un efecto aleatorio por efecto de las diferencias entre los circuitos (Mas rapidos, mas lentos, distinta velocidad de carga y de descarga)
Como esto manejan la luminosidad de los led´s, estos iran iluminandose tambien en forma aleatoria aumentando y disminuyendo la luminosidad de cada colo por separado.
El color total sera funcion de la suma de los colores individuales en cada momemto.

Ahora se entiende ?


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 9, 2007)

aaaahahha, ahora si entendi. muchas gracias, voy a tratar de armarlo, haber que resulta jajja


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 17, 2007)

hola, he llegado al circuito que aparece en el archivo adjunto.

  tengo las siguientes dudas:

          El primer periodo que dura 24 segundos cargado y 5 segundos descargado.
El resto de los periodos dura 15 segundos cargado y 5 segundos descargado.

¿Cómo hago para que se invierta el tiempo de cargado y descargado?, o sea 5 segundos cargado y 15 segundos descargado

¿Como hacer que el primer periodo dure lo mismo que el resto de los periodos?, o sea 5 segundos cargado y 15 segundos descargado.

Si tengo 4 circuitos iguales conectados en paralelo a la fuente de 12v, ¿Cómo hago para que el segundo circuito funcione 5 segundos después del primero, el tercer circuito funcione 10 segundos después del primero y el cuarto 15 segundos después del primero?

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2007)

Ese esquema es de un intermitente, prende a maximo y apaga totalmente, NO produce el aumento paulatino de intensidad y su reduccion tambien paulatina, tampoco puedes usar un transistor bipolar

El primer periodo es distinto porque el capacitor arranca Totalmente descargado, en los sucesivos no llega a descargarce del todo.

Mira mi esquema, los diodos 1N4148, R3 y R5 son para eso.
R3 regula el tiempo de aumento de intensidad
R5 regula el tiempo de decaimiento de intensidad

Los periodos de los 4 temporizadores nunca seran iguales, luego de un par de minutos de encendidos se convertiran en aleatorios, cada uno prendera de distinto modo que los otros


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 17, 2007)

gracias fogonazo, este es el circuito que me quedo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2007)

Ahora me gusta mas.
Pero recuerda que para que funcione el transistor debe ser tipo MOSFET.
Si colocas un transistor bipolar, la juntura Base-Emisor (Diodo polarizado en directo) te descarga el capacitor y no produce el efecto.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola.

He llegado tarde a esta conversación, por lo que pido perdón, por si digo alguna tontería.

En el circuito (un croquis realmente), hay 5 circuirtos multivibradores o astables con el 555 y un 4017.

Un astable exita al 4017, cada 5 segundos, el 4017 está configurado como un contador hasta 4, cada salida del 4017 activa a cada 555, poniendo la pata 4 (reset) positiva cada 5 segundos.

Los astables que gobiernan los led deben tener un T=6 a 9 seg, con un tiempo activo (duty cycle) de 5 seg, aunque el tiempo activo lo controla el reset, que está actico solo 5 segundos, para cada 555, la configuración del circuito que controla o excita los led esa es la tu creas más conveniente.

Con este circuito no hay el problema de la desincronización de los 555. (es lo que me parece).

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 21, 2007)

podrias entrar mas en detalle en el circuito del dibujo porfavor?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola.

A más tardar, te lo tengo para mañana.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ahora me gusta mas.
> Pero recuerda que para que funcione el transistor debe ser tipo MOSFET.
> Si colocas un transistor bipolar, la juntura Base-Emisor (Diodo polarizado en directo) te descarga el capacitor y no produce el efecto.


Compañero en la pagina de evil hacen ese efecto con un 2n3904 y de manera mas facil, si quieren dense una vueltica pos su pagina.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola.

Mira el circuito, espero que te ayude.
El 4017 está configurado como contador hasta N y recicla.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2007)

mmm no le falta un condensador electrolitico?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola.

10uF /16V

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ahora sip, el capacitador y en transistor son los que hacen el trabajo sucio.
Saludos elaficionado


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 22, 2007)

hola, estoy tratando de armr ese circuito en workbench pero no me resulta quizas estoy haciendo algo mal, te mando el circuito que hice para que me digas si hay algo malo porfa, gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

Debido a que el circuito esta malo, en el foro esta rodando el corecto. Lo uno que veo es un monotn de cables sin coneciones, etc


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 22, 2007)

aqui esta mejor dibujado


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 24, 2007)

ahora sip 8) Con ese circuito lograras la ilusion de tener un drimmer antes de los led, controlando la intensidad de los mismos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2007)

Y que es lo que da el efecto de regulacion de intensidad ?


----------



## cieguitovolador (Nov 24, 2007)

Hola, repondiendo al tema, me parece que con un oscilador de 5 seg, hecho con un 555 por ejemplo, y mandandolo al clock de un contador de dos bit, y las salidas de este contador a las entradas de un decodificar 2 a 4, y conectando los led de cada color a cada una de estas salidas, estaria solucionado el problema, eso si, no iria ni prendiendose ni apagandose de a poco. Espero que ayude mi respuesta.


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 26, 2007)

haber, mi pregunta es... porque ese circuito no me funciona en workbench


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

¿ Que parte es la que no te funciona ?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Y que es lo que da el efecto de regulacion de intensidad ?


Tu mismo diste la explicacion: " los pulsos hacen que el transistor varie sus resistencia y el led cambie de intensidad"
PD: Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

Entre el esquema que puse (Al cual me referi) y el esquema del que hablan (Dibujo22.JPG) existe algo de diferencia. (En realidad muuuuuuuuucha).
No se puede aplicar mi explicacion a ese circuito.

Saludos y felices transmisiones


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 26, 2007)

mmm bueno tienes algo de razon fogonazo la configuracion es distinta, pero me imagino que el resultado sera algo parecido o no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

Parecido como una copa de cogñac a un submarino nuclear.

Te aclaro, NO se parecen.


No analice el esquema pero me parece que el encendido de los led sera tan breve que no se veran.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 26, 2007)

jajajajajajaja ok disculpa entonces


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 27, 2007)

el problema esq hice el equema de fogonazo en un protoboard pero no me funciono osea me prendio el led pero no parpadeo nunca, ademas hice un circuito intermitente y tampoco me parpadeo, sera problema del 555? u otro componente?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 27, 2007)

!disculpad si me cuelo!


El circuito de fogonazo puede que falle porque no le da tiempo a cargar o descargar el condensador electrolitico, quedando una tension media que no controle el mosfet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

Donde mi circuito dice que es un bosquejo se debe entender como que es solamente un bosquejo, di algunos valores al esquema para poder simularlo rapidamente.
El capacitor del 555 seria en tiempo real de 220uF, para dar el período de 40 segundos (+ o -).
Si alguen se le ocurre simularlo, la forma correcta debe ser midiendo corriente en serie con el MOS.

Saludos y felices colores


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 28, 2007)

tu circuito yo lo simule en workbench y funciona parpadeando con los mismos valores que aparecen en el bosquejo , ademas si yo trato de hacer solo un intermitente tampoco me funciona y en workbench si.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

En efecto, los simuladores tienen su caracter, a veces quieren y a veces NO quieren, me hacen acordar a una novia que tube.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

Hablando de carteles, este link y este post lo agrego un colega

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/78342/

http://www.lomont.org/Projects/LEDCube/LEDCube.php


----------



## Manonline (Nov 28, 2007)

el circuito del weon cabron no va a funcionar como explico Fogonazo, xq el "weon" parece que no quiere leer que ese efecto de dimmer se logra con un transistor MOSFET o poniendole la debida "RE" al bipolar para darle cierta estabilidad.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 29, 2007)

Fogonazo: Es que cuando veo mosfet es zona lineal me da repeluz, es un tema personal, malas experiencias con motores y calentones por no conmutar correctamente.


Otra forma seria utilizar el tipico lm317 unos diodos +resistencia y un simple contador binario para generar las iluminaciones psudoaleatorias.


----------



## elweoncabron (Nov 30, 2007)

dos cosas: el circuito que arme fue con los mismos componentes que aparecen en el bosquejocon la diferencia que el mosfet era irfz44n y no irfz44 no se si sera lo mismo. en workbench no existe ese tipo de mosfet (irfz44) por lo que tuve que reemplazarlo por el irfz44n y me funciona perfecto pero no asi cuando lo armo.

lo otro: como seria con un lm317? podrias especificar?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lo mismo iba a preguntar con lo del LM317, me parecio raro y soprendente a la vez.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Repito: Lo que publique es un bosquejo, aclare que hay que retorar tiempos y corrientes, sobre todo del MOSFET

La idea de colocar un MOSFET es que NO carge al capacitor C3, puede ser cualquiera de unos 200mA de corriente, solamente alimenta unos led´s, yo puse el que esta porque fue el primero que encontre en el simulador

Tiopepe penso en lograr el mismo efecto con un IC regulador de tension, al conectarce la referencia a una ension variable (Forma triangular), la salida de tension--> Corriente, respondera a esa forma de onda.

Saludos y no quemen nada


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Pues fogonazo en la pagina de evil, ellos hacen este efecto con un 2N3904.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pues fogonazo en la pagina de evil, ellos hacen este efecto con un 2N3904.



Publica el link, yo lo busque y no lo encontre.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/CylonOLantern
Si me equivo en mi planteamiento, disculpame!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

A, era ese !, ese esquema es tipo auto fantastico. No es la misma idea.
Pero esta lindo el zapallo !

No me parece que tengas que pedir disculpas por postear algo con buena intension.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 1, 2007)

mmm pero en ese circuito el led prende progresivamente? eso es lo que se en las fotos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Mi bosquejo lo que se supone que haga es regular la intensidad de una bateria de led´s paulatinamente, unos 25 segundos hasta encender hasta el maximo y otros tantos para apagar.
Como este encendido y apagado proviene de 3 o mas osciladores NO sincronizados el efecto se volvera aleatorio.

En el zapallo, en el TR la constante de tiempo es mucho menor y el efecto es ida y vuelta (CD4017 + matriz de diodos), ademas al ser un TR bipolar consume mucha corriente por su  base, no permite constantes de tiempo largas.

La idea es similar, pero por el tipo de componentes no se puede adaptar.

Si se podria emplear para una presentacion de colores mucho mas rapida.

Se notaria mas el efecto si en lugar de led´s se emplearan lamparas de filamento de bajo voltaje (9V 250mA)


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 1, 2007)

Ok, entonces el efecto se logra cuando se trabaja con un MOSFET y el pulso viene de un 555 configurado con un condensador de 220 uF?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Correcto !


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 1, 2007)

Cual seria el MOSFET mas recomendable para esta aplicacion?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

Busca aqui cualquiera de uso general 200 mA o mas de corriente canal "N" y unos 50 V o mas, luego verifica que se consiga en tu pais.

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag108.html


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 1, 2007)

recomendaciones?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

He estado trabajando este fin de semana en secuenciadores y led's para un regalo y el unico MOSFET que he conseguido es el archiconocido IRFZ44, pero es muy caro hay alguna alternativa?


----------



## hermenegildo (Mar 17, 2008)

revisa la polarizacion del transistor parese que falta una resistencia en la base del transistos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Con quien lo dices?


----------

